# Lenteur de Safari



## guitou (12 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Malgré la restauration des autorisations, le zappage de la pram, et les différents conseils 
donnés sur ce forum rien ne fait pour la lenteur de safari, que celà soit pour la connexion
ou pour la navigation, ce phénomème est apparu il y a environ 3 semaines.

Je suis sur iMac G5 sous Mac OS X 10.4.6 et 512 Mo de Ram

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait un bon remède. J'ai essayé Firefox, celà est identique.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mai 2006)

tu as essayé ceci ?


----------



## guitou (12 Mai 2006)

Bonjour woa,

Merci je vais essayer tout de suite et je te tiens au courant

a+


----------



## guitou (12 Mai 2006)

Je viens d'ouvrir le fil, voilà ce quel'on  dit:

- Accélérer Safari - Lionel - 05:30:12
MacOSXHints atrouvé un moyen d'accélérer Safari.
Pour éviter d'avoir des artefacts d'affichage sur les pages web, il y a un temporisateur d'affichage.
Apple a utilisé un timing très conservateur. On peut le diminuer en rentrant dans le terminal:
defaults write com.apple.Safari WebKitInitialTimedLayoutDelay 0.25
Si vous avez un souci, pour faire marche arrière, remplacez 0.25 par 1.
Le résultat obtenu est très impressionnant, tout particulièrement sur les pages de nos forums.

Celà ne me dit pas grand chose, je suis allez dans Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.safari.plist/ est-ce ceci qu'il faut changer et comment ?.
Je ne suis pas assez ancien utilisateur de Mac OSX pour en connaitre toutes les possibilités.
Peux tu m'expliquer comment faire.
Avec tous mes remerciements anticipés.


----------



## cornflask (12 Mai 2006)

guitou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour woa,
> 
> Merci je vais essayer tout de suite et je te tiens au courant
> 
> a+



As tu un deuxieme ordinateur pour tester ? le probleme ne viens peut etre pas de safari mais tout simplement de ta connexion, fais un test la : http://mire.ipadsl.net clique sur tester ta connexion et verifie que cela correspond au debit proposé par ton FAI(c'est le chiffre sans parentheses).


----------



## guitou (12 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'essayer je suis en ADSL 2048 Kbps(256 Ko/sec)
et ma bande passante est de 2028.966 Kbps(253.621 Ko/sec).

Merci et à +


----------



## zigouiman (12 Mai 2006)

guitou a dit:
			
		

> Celà ne me dit pas grand chose, je suis allez dans Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.safari.plist/ est-ce ceci qu'il faut changer et comment ?.
> Je ne suis pas assez ancien utilisateur de Mac OSX pour en connaitre toutes les possibilités.
> Peux tu m'expliquer comment faire.
> Avec tous mes remerciements anticipés.



tu lances Application>Utilitaires>Terminal et tu copie/colle : "defaults write com.apple.Safari WebKitInitialTimedLayoutDelay 0.25" et tu tapes "Entrée".Par contre j'ai pas tellement l'impression que ça accélère grand chose  

Par contre ton problème peut être lié à un réglage de réseau particulier, un firewall et ça n'a rien à voir avec Safari puisque c'est idem avec FireFox et... Camino ?


----------



## guitou (13 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'effectuer la manipulation comme tu me l'a expliqué Zigouiman, mais celà
n'a absolument rien donné de plus.

En ce qui concerne le Firewall je n'ai que celui inclus dans Tiger.

Merci à tous et bon WE.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mai 2006)

Si Firefox est aussi lent que Safari , c'est plus probablement une affaire de connexion ( FAI ou réglages Mac ) plus que de navigateur


----------



## guitou (15 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai vu avec mon FAI pour lui pas de problème, la bande passante est bonne
En ce qui concerne le réglage Mac je ne vois d'où celà pourrait provenir, j'ai tout contrôlé
du moins j'espère ?.
Merci à vous et à+


----------



## wolverine (15 Mai 2006)

t'aurais pas un programme qui se lance a l'insu de ton plein gres et qui utilise le net !!  il faut aller voir dans le moniteur d'activite je crois ,je suis pas sur que se soit la que tu peut voir tous les programmes ouverts !


----------



## Minowa (15 Mai 2006)

Je suggère quand même de passer a 1024 de ram (cest un mimum) en plus sa coute pas très cher une barette de 512.

Personnellement chez moi il tourne très bien alors qu'on a la meme machine (juste la différence de ram)


----------



## guitou (16 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Merci pour vos conseils, dès que je vais pouvoir, je passerai en 1024 de Ram.

Merci et à +


----------



## zigouiman (16 Mai 2006)

Enfin je vois pas le rapport avec la RAM, je n'ai que 640 Mo de RAM sur mon Powermac G4, et ça marche nickel, il est même plus rapide au démarrage que mon G5 bipro du boulot  

En plus, c'est quoi ta connexion locale ? ethernet, WIFI ? et qu'appelle-tu vraiment "lenteur dans safari"... ?


----------



## guitou (18 Mai 2006)

Bonjour Zigouiman et tous,

Ma connexion locale est ethernet
En ce qui concerne la lenteur, il faut que je compte environ 45 secondes pour que 
la page de garde apparaisse (opérationnelle) et à peut près pareil lorsque je clic 
sur un site.

A+


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2006)

faire les tests classiques
- créer autre utilisateur ( même ordi) et naviguer

-nettoyage divers ( dont caches navigateur)


----------



## rhodes (20 Mai 2006)

J'allais  ouvrir une discussion sur ce sujet car j'ai le mème blême par contre je suis convaincu que cela vient de safari car si je passe  sur firefox les temps de réponse sont instantanément beaucoup plus courts....un autre réglage à faire dans safari ??? j'ai 1 G3 système 10.3.9.

Amitiés à tous;


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2006)

rhodes a dit:
			
		

> J'allais  ouvrir une discussion sur ce sujet car j'ai le mème blême par contre je suis convaincu que cela vient de safari car si je passe  sur firefox les temps de réponse sont instantanément beaucoup plus courts....un autre réglage à faire dans safari ??? j'ai 1 G3 système 10.3.9.
> 
> Amitiés à tous;


ton pb est légèrement different
As tu testé sur un  compte neuf?
Si c'est aussi rapide que firefox ( à la louche ) ca signifierait que c'est un pb sur ton compte avec Safari
en ce cas
les classiques mesures
1- nettoyer les caches
2- au pire virer certaines prefs ( utilisateur) de Safari ( pas toutes, garder les bookmarks)
(essentiellement recréer  com.apple.Safari.plist neuf)

si c'est non on verra
----

Evidemment il est entendu que tu fais l'entretien régulier 
( mises à jours , nettoyages divers , maintenance, les crons , réparation d'autorisations etc , à la main ou via Onyx ou autres)


----------



## rhodes (20 Mai 2006)

Je fais régulièrement tout ce que tu m'indiques et plus encore.....!!! toujours aussi convaincu des vertus d'onyx je nettoie et réinitialise mes autorisations fréquemment; peux-t-on ( simple hypothèse...) envisager une incompatibilité d'humeur entre safari et mon FAI ? où bien encore des maintenances en cours effectuées par safari sur internet.....???


----------



## guitou (20 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai déjà utilisé un autre compte utilisateur (car après la MAJ de mac OSX j'avais un problème avec Office), et j'ai vidé les caches de Safari, rien n'y a  fait.
Celà est vraiment énervant d'attendre aussi longtemps que les pages se chargent.

Merci et à+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2006)

Je viens de découvrir le freeware Safari Speed, j'espère que cela pourra résoudre vos problèmes.


----------



## zigouiman (20 Mai 2006)

Vire les adresses de serveur DNS dans préférences réseau. Un mauvais paramétrage provoque un ralentissement dans les résolutions de requête, il vaut mieux laisser le champs vide.


----------



## guitou (26 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je relance le débat sur cette lenteur de Safari. J'ai comme l'impression que cet explorateur manque de mémoire. Y a t-il une solution pour attribuer davantage de mémoire à un application  sous OSX, comme sur OS 9 (Mémoire conseillé, mémoire minimum et mémoire maximum dans lire les informations, de chaque application)?. Car parfois lorsque je clique sur la feuille qui se charge, la progression de l'adresse s'accélère légèrement.

Merci et à +


----------



## guitou (26 Mai 2006)

Merci zigouiman, je viens de virer mesdadresses de serveurs et fait deux essais, celà est pour l'instant le jour et la nuit, pourvu que celà dure, merci encore.

Woa j'ai téléchargé safarispeed,1.2.1.dmg en francais, mais il ne reconnait pas le montage 
des images disque. faut-il prendre safarispeed-source?

Merci à tous et à+


----------



## zigouiman (26 Mai 2006)

guitou a dit:
			
		

> Merci zigouiman, je viens de virer mesdadresses de serveurs et fait deux essais, celà est pour l'instant le jour et la nuit, pourvu que celà dure, merci encore.
> Merci à tous et à+



et mon petit coup de boule disco pour fêter ça, il est où ???   :rateau:


----------



## guitou (28 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Il va venir zigouiman et merci encore de tes conseils.

A+


----------



## worldbearers (11 Octobre 2008)

bonjour, désolé de vous embêter mais j'ai le même problème depuis deux semaine et je ne trouve pas de solution.

J'utilise un imac et mon père qui utilise un macbook n'a aucun de problème de lenteur alors que dois-je faire ??


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2008)

worldbearers a dit:


> bonjour, désolé de vous embêter mais j'ai le même problème depuis deux semaine et je ne trouve pas de solution.
> 
> J'utilise un imac et mon père qui utilise un macbook n'a aucun de problème de lenteur alors que dois-je faire ??




En passant rapidement, un coup d'oeil sur ce sujet maybe ?


----------



## worldbearers (12 Octobre 2008)

ou puis je me procurer les adresse dns dont il parle et moi non plus je ne sais pas supprimer les adresses dns


----------



## claudy87 (27 Décembre 2008)

voilà maintenant quelques jours que safari tourne au ralentit sur mon portable (ex:les fenêtres s'ouvrent plus lentement que d'habitude,lorsque je regarde une video sur youTube la progression n'est pas continue et lorsque j'écoute la radio le son se bloque fréquemment, etc..)
J'utilise le nouveau macbook 13 inch 2.0 GHz.
Je pense que cela serait du à une mise à jour de "maj..."

est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire ce que je dois faire?
est ce que le fait de supprimer les adresses DNS de préférences réseau résout ce problème, si oui comment faut il faire?

merci d'avance


----------

